# Rutland Dog Day, Fun Family Dog Show to raise support for many animal charities



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Rutland Dog Day at Oakham in Rutland is a full doggy day and a chance to support RSPCA Woodside,PDSA,3Counties Dog Rescue,Animal Helpline ,Leicester Animal Aid,Hearing Dogs,Labrador Rescue,GSD Rescue,Pat Dogs,Cantech Search,Sorry if I have missed you out.
Taking place on Sept.20 10-4,on Cutts Close Play field Oakham.Free entry so you may spend it all on the stalls.
Stalls open at ten and displays start at 12.

Ring 1 Mars Pedigree Novelty Dog Show with help from Cobby Dog.10 classes Rossettes and prizes Medals for winners
Ring 2 Have a go Agility and Flyball competition
Ring 3 The fabulous Top Lodge DANCING DOGS RAF Police dogs,Cantech Search,Special Army working dog display,Prison Dog display,Hearing Dog Display,Empingham dog training obedience display,plus more to come. 
Meet Treo the Sun Milly Award winning Black Labrador.

Minature Steam train and bouncy castle for the children,Food and confectionary stalls
A relaxing fun friendly doggy day out please come and help our desperate charities.


----------

